# 19" Wheels on M3



## leenelsonmd (Jul 17, 2002)

Any opinions on the optional 19" rims for the E46 M3? 
Do they help with oversteer (255s in the back)? 
Do they change the skidpad numbers?
Do they increase slalom speed?
Do they have enough clearance or are they constantly bouncing off of the wheel wells?
Do they make the ride too stiff?
Are they worth the money?


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

I got the 19's on my M3. I love them. I don't know about performance wise, but I feel my car sticks to the ground a little better than the 18's do. I have never rubbed on em. Not even hit on dips or driveways. I think they are worth the extra $1750. Go for it.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

Not to take anything away from the owner's that paid for the 19" rim package, I think it is a better deal to get an aftermarket set of 19s. For $1750, you still only end up with one set of rims/tires. For around $3000-4000, you can get almost any design you choose, and choice of better tires, AND end up with 2 sets of rims/tires. You can then use one of your stock fronts as a spare for those long trips when you dont have time for Roadside Assistance.

They definately increase handling, if you put wider rubber on them. As for as all the skidpad and slalom #'s, I wouldnt know anything about that. I now have 245/35/19 F and 285/30/19 R, without rubbing, but I have yet to put on my coilover system.

As far as ride comfort, it is not that much harsher. Im sure you didnt buy your M3 for comfort anyways. There is plenty of clearance if you dont lower the car. The larger sized rim and lower profile tires will be about the same diameter as the stocks, give or take 1-2% total circumference.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

I don't think you'll see any real change in oversteer vs. understeer since they're indeed the same width front and back. The 18s are 255 as well. I, like Anthony, went aftermarket. I have 245s front, 275s rear. Not really any harsher.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

leenelsonmd said:


> *Any opinions on the optional 19" rims for the E46 M3?
> Do they help with oversteer (255s in the back)?
> Do they change the skidpad numbers?
> Do they increase slalom speed?
> ...


1) Same sized (width) tires front and rear, same balance. And the car needs more oversteer, not less.

2) I doubt it, again same type and width of tires. But they will change the acceleration slightly. The larger wheels weigh more than the smaller ones, but the tires don't change wieght as much, so the overall combo is heavier.

3) Possibly. The lower profile tires on the 19s should enhance turn in and transient response. This should been better slalom speeds.

4) Of course they hammer the body and destroy it. That's why BMW made them an option. :banghead:

Of course they clear, if they didn't BMW would be fixing the cars under warranty.

5) A lot depends on yuor local roads. The ride with the 18s is firm. Hit any holes or pavement transitions, and it bangs pretty hard. The 19s will be worse. ALso if you hit a bigger hole or transition, the 19s are much more likely to harm the tire and wheel. Lesss distance (and rubber) between the road and wheel.

6) Only you can answer that. IMO the biggest plus is they are polished, not coated. So curb rash may be able to be polished out, versus having the wheel refinished.

I agree with the other posters who point out that buying aftermarket or later, may be better long term. Especially if you want to get some track tires. You could get 18" track tires and put them on the original rims and use the 19s on the street.

Personally, I did not go with the 19s.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: 19" Wheels on M3*



Pinecone said:


> *I agree with the other posters who point out that buying aftermarket or later, may be better long term. Especially if you want to get some track tires. You could get 18" track tires and put them on the original rims and use the 19s on the street. *


That's actually why I'm hanging onto my original set right now. If I ever decided to track the car, that's what I'm going to put on.


----------

